# Paddle Boat on small river



## McCulloch1-52 (Jan 29, 2013)

Shelby's paddle boat Is a bad idea if he is planing on pulling logs with it, there is no way he can turn it around in that small river with falling trees. what do you guys think?


----------



## richard t (Jan 31, 2013)

McCulloch1-52 said:


> Shelby's paddle boat Is a bad idea if he is planing on pulling logs with it, there is no way he can turn it around in that small river with falling trees. what do you guys think?





He'll have enough room to turn around after taking out a few more people's boat docks


----------



## Nosmo (Feb 19, 2013)

*Shelby *

This is one guy you cannot predict what he's gonna do next. He is comical at times to watch and other times he is downright dangerous.

One incident I remember is when he was trying to get away from that guy he said is his cousin and the helper he had with him got knocked out of the boat and sliced his arm up pretty badly with the chainsaw he was holding.

I'd be crazy if I waded around in that swamp with no shoes -- snakes, snapping turtles and no telling what else and running a chainsaw between my big toes. 

Nosmo


----------



## bigcat (Feb 20, 2013)

The guy is a freakin IDIOT dumping a bucket of water on the gals,very lucky no one gotten hurt :rolleyes2:


----------



## Nosmo (Feb 20, 2013)

*Bucket Full*

There is no telling what could have been in that bucket besides the water. Could have had a tree stump or a wad of breeding cottonmouths in there too.

Nosmo


----------



## Charlie H (Mar 23, 2013)

He is funny and i would rather see more of him then some of the others


----------



## armytaco (Jul 3, 2013)

Looks like he has his own show coming out soon. I like watching him. HERE WE GO!


----------

